# Source for quality nibs/nib ends.



## dankc908 (Nov 23, 2011)

I posted this within another thread and I think it got lost in the 'mix'.

Question: What is a "GOOD nib"? I have several fountain pens that I have purchased - some are standard 'commercial' pens and a couple are 'handmade'. All have cheap nibs. I do have a couple of fountain pen kits, in my inventory, that I'd like to make but I want a much better nib than what I comes with the kits.

If I can find a decent nib I will make myself a 'carry' fountain pen and, maybe, even resurrect some of my other pens. I might even try to move up to some "higher end" kits and sell one or two.  I'd appreciate any ideas and/or vendors.

I am, actually, looking for the entire nib end and nit just the nib itself and am curious as to how I can best upgrade my current and future pens.  Also, how do I take my current pens and know what 'size' to purchase?  

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2011)

Roy (OKLAHOMAN) offers a good selection of Bock FP nibs. Very good quality at reasonable prices.

www.ClassicNib.com


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 23, 2011)

Dan, when you say the "entire" nib end are you wanting the ..nib itself along with the feed and the housing, or nib,feed,housing and section?

The feed and housing would need to have the proper tap  for a kitless pen as would the section. There is no one size fits all and your "commercial" pens will have also different sized nibs,feeds,and housings .

If your wanting to change the nib on any of our component (kit) pens than all you need is an up grade nib not the feed,housing and section and a few of the vendors here could supply you with an up grade nib, a few others do carry nibs.,feeds, housings and the taps for them. Some of your better nibs are the Heritance, Edison and Bock carried by some vendors here.
    Bock nib and parts are available  from  The Classic Nib (Okahoman) and Indy-Pen-Dance (IPD_Mr). Brian Grey at Meister Nib sells feeds and nibs as well. Richard Greenwald also sells parts. And Anthony at the Golden Nib..


----------

